# Searching for apps...



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

One, that puts toggles on the drop down notification bar (like cm7 & miui, but I'd like to stick with shuji).

Also, the liberty toolbox pro app used to have an option to change the carrier banner. It's no longer there when the switch was made to "rom toolbox". Any other app that does that? I tried following directions I found to edit it myself; I ended up having to sbf... I'd rather not try again.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

For the notifications try widgetsoid or extended controls.
Root tools can so change the carrier banner, also one of jrummy's apps.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea, I have the paid version of widgetsoid; haven't used it in quite awhile. I swear it used to have the notification bar function, but I can't find it. I was reading the reviews on the extended options app. Seems there are issues with some features on gb? idk

I found root tools, also. It's almost the same as his rom toolbox app... except, of course, it has the one feature i want.

Hate to buy two apps that basically are the same as two apps i already have. lol... Oh, well.

thx for the suggestions!


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

In widgetsoid go to the advanced section. You will find a check box for notification. If you want it only in the notification drop down, when you first create it there is also an option titled invisible. If you check it off that widget will only be in the drop down. Invisible is only available when creating the widgets, not when modifying them.

In gingerbread there is an extra step for the widgets to work in the drop down. Get into the apps global setting under notification and check off pop up.

When you want to use the widgets, pull down the drop down, tap the widget. You will get a pop up of the widget which will now function. It's one extra step, but still pretty good since its accessible from any page. And you can put as many rows as you like including app shortcuts and contacts if you want.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! I would never have figured that out.


----------

